# Please Help!!! what can you do for bad gas pains??



## cookie30 (Aug 3, 2000)

I hope someone can help me!! Sometimes, especialy at night, i get horrible gas pains in my lower abdomen, i cant pass gas though, it's like it is stuck or something, my abdomen feels like it's sticking out a ton!! what can you take to ease all the bloating??? Any suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Try lying on the floor and pressing your tummy. Belladonna helps me but you will need a perscription for it.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

I drink peppermint tea and a position That helps me is lie down on tummy then rasie your bum up in the aie like babies do when sleepin. Its not very pretty but watch out and don't aim in the direction of the door in case someone is walking in at the moment the bomb goes off







Denise


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Unfortunately, natural remedies like heating pads, peppermint tea or chamomile tea don't work on my pain. I suffer with trapped gas just like you. What does work, though, are prescription anti-spasmodics. I have used both Librax and Bentyl and they do wonders on my pain. I just take one or the other as needed and w/in 30 minutes it relaxes the spasm, which allows me to finally fart it out. You might ask your doctor for a prescription of one of these drugs.Stacey


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Stace:You mentioned that you take Bentyl. Are you IBS D or IBS C?


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

For me I find that drinking water really helps. Since I'm C I think that trapped gas happens because things inside me are filled up and blocking the way out. i find drinking a lot of water softens thing up enough to let gas pass more easily. I also find a heat pack or a warm bath also helps.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

JenS,I am an IBS-C.Stacey


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2001)

I find hot baths are very effective for this problem of trapped gas. I need to have one on a almost daily basis. Peppermint tea is good too but I don't think it's that effective. Peppermint oil is much stronger and probably better for treating gas.


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

Best I've come up with so far is eating several small light 'meals' a day, fennel/dill herbal tea and waist-twisting type exercise .. lighter meals help reduce the bloating somewhat and the herbs n exercise helps move the wind along.HTHKKat


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2001)

I found relief with levsin (generic is hyoscyamine). It relaxes the colon and allows the gas to be released. Because it happened so often, I started taking 25 mg. nortriptaline (a tricyclic antidepressant) every night and now I never have those gas pains.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Please try chamomile extract. Two dropperfuls do wonders for me. Also stops pain and inflammation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

1 -2 tspns of bicarb soda (old wive's recipe) works as good as anything, although be prepared first for more initial bloating before it starts to come out both ends! I also find lying down and massaging my stomach helps. I saw program not long ago where they have initiated a special massage treatment for colicy babies - it involves massaging along the line of the bowel/large intestine, i.e. start lower right work up to ribcage across and down left side in small, circular motion - you can actually feel the gas moving with your fingers as you do it! It has worked wonders for bubs with colic, so why not us grown-ups with bloat?!Kylie


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

OH MY GOSH DENISE!!! I am so glad that I am not the only fool that ends up in this position at night to get rid of the gas. I thought I must totally be crazy because no one has ever told me to do this, I have just done it naturally for relief. There must be something to this. The days that I do this, however, I tend to get sore in my back area and the next day I sometimes feel like my gut is sore, but it will get the gas out and I can sleep. I have to know, did someone tell you to do this, or did you do it naturally too? It is quite embarassing for me to admit, so now everyone will know on this board..oh,well. My husband doesn't seem to laugh but one time my brother walked in when I stayed over at his house and was rolling on the floor until I explained why I was doing that. Man, it is really nice to know that someone else does this, too. : )


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I guess I'm lucky in that I usually don't get G too much, or I hadn't until now. But since I've been taking Metamucil the last few days, I've noticed that I've had it more. It can be so uncomfortable!! For me sometimes it feels like it is very high up, so of course I can't pass it







But it hurts soooooooo much though. Sharp, shooting pains. Usually if I try the positions that the other folks here have described, that helps. And then sometimes just laying in bed will help. Something about turning from side to side helps me. I don't know how you do it all the time, it is so horrible







I guess I'll put up with it the best I can though, since the Metamucil seems to be helping me. It's really sad that we can't have a stress-free tummy like most other folks







I hope you feel better!!


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I usually use a heating pad, lying on my back with my knees up, and I drink water. That combination seems to work for me.-Amy


----------

